# A good place to find C4Ds?



## scubersteve (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, I'm having an abnormally hard time finding C4Ds...
Any good sources, that are free?
And no, I am not willing to learn how to use C4D...


----------



## MystikEkoez (Mar 23, 2008)

C4D? The 3D model program?
I don't see what you mean by "finding C4Ds", unless you mean prerendered images by others.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 23, 2008)

MystikEkoez said:
			
		

> C4D? The 3D model program?
> I don't see what you mean by "finding C4Ds", unless you mean *prerendered images* by others.



What else could I possibly mean, on a forum that forbids the requesting of warez?


----------



## crkdshad (Mar 23, 2008)

Let me show you this new site I found.

_Google._

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&cli...amp;btnG=Search


----------



## xJonny (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, he means C4D Renders.

The last time I used them, I got them from a pack on Gamerenders.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 23, 2008)

Gamerenders. I have a Ruby Account there. ;;>_>


----------



## xJonny (Mar 23, 2008)

Cool, Ruby membership is only 5USD


----------



## Ice Cold (Mar 24, 2008)

c4ds aren't THAT hard to come by.  Any GFX site will have c4d packs in their resources section.


----------

